# Blue star endler



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

In my opinion one of the better looking N-class endlers there is is the blue star endler. Within Holland I was the first one who kept and bred them. But it didn't take too long before it was already intergrated within the dutch aquarium scene. 

When a lot of people were already discussing this strain at dutch forums, no one had them yet. Even when I got them in first place, I wasn't mentioning that I had them already swimming at my place. It was so funny to read how they "already knew" so much about this strain while no one actually had them in Holland with the exception of me. I got them from an acquaintance of mine. Unfortunately, we don't speak or see eachother anymore. Life can be weird...

Well, there's also a green chest version f it. I'm not breeding that one but I do have the right strains overhere to recreate such a version too.

To repeat myself: I do think it's one of the better looking endlers there is. But of course, this is a personal preference.

I've seen already version of mixed blue stars with a delta or even flag tail. I myself dislike those versions. In some way the beauty of the original seems to fade with those.

Overhere some pics of the blue star endlers


----------

